# NCD from bikes and company cars



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I am looking to get a new car soon and now I am thinking about insurance, I realise it's been several years since I insured my own car. I have a company car and also my own motorbike. 

I will start ringing round getting quotes for a car, but before doing so I wondered if anyone had successfully got no claims type discount from driving a company car without claiming on insurance and also if anyone knew any insurers that will take ncd gained on a motorbike against a car policy?

Martin


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

We can work with the company car driving experience, feel free to get in touch. 

The bike NCB we cannot work with unfortunately. 

Tel: 01707 642552


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks, thats good news. When the time comes to start getting quotes I will give you a call. 

Out of interest, why can't the bike NCD be used? Is this a universal policy? (from the insurance websites I have looked at so far, that seems to be the case)


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

A limited amount of insurers will work with bike NCB.

The reason we do not is fairly simple, I can drive a car (well I like to think so) and have maximum NCB, that doesn't mean I could get on a bike and ride it, same applies in reverse.


----------

